# Utah vs. BYU Strength of schedule



## buggsz24

According to CBS sportsline the cougars have the weakest schedule of all the top 25 teams. Just to clarify here, these rankings are games played to date and do not factor future wins/losses. 

Utes: 12
BYU: 111


----------



## jahan

Here is a fact though, Utah even with the tougher SOS will never pass BYU in ranking unless BYU loses or Utah beats BYU. I have said and still say Utah will surely, with no doubt end the season with a higher SOS, but it still won't do them any good if they don't beat BYU.


----------



## Riverrat77

buggsz24 said:


> According to CBS sportsline the cougars have the weakest schedule of all the top 25 teams. Just to clarify here, these rankings are games played to date and do not factor future wins/losses.
> 
> Utes: 12
> BYU: 111


Cupcake schedule = National Champs??

LMK.... or don't. I already know what I think and I'm pretty sure you've made your position known. :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3

jahan said:


> Here is a fact though, Utah even with the tougher SOS will never pass BYU in ranking unless BYU loses or Utah beats BYU. I have said and still say Utah will surely, with no doubt end the season with a higher SOS, but it still won't do them any good if they don't beat BYU.


Thank you captain obvious :mrgreen: Of course they will not catch them. BYU is ahead of them so they won't jump them, but it doesn't matter because the two get to play each other, *IF*both teams are undefeated at the time it will be winner take all, talk about bragging rights for either school.


----------



## buggsz24

Riverrat77 said:


> Cupcake schedule = National Champs??
> 
> LMK.... or don't. I already know what I think and I'm pretty sure you've made your position known. :lol:


You mean for the second time....no, I don't see that happening. The championship game against a quality opponent will prevent that from happening again.


----------



## Comrade Duck

buggsz24 said:


> You mean for the second time....no, I don't see that happening. The championship game against a quality opponent will prevent that from happening again.


For the sake of argument, let's say they got to the championship game and won. What would you say then? Would you still discredit a win?

Shane


----------



## Huge29

So, what is your point? You are just forming a hater club with coyoteslayer? You are simply requesting more of the same posts about how the schedule is made years in advance with which you rebut that Texas has a more difficult conference schedule? It looks like a re-run to me guys! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: My eyes get tired reading your posts sometimes. Seriously, what is the point of your post, that we all write the coaches asking them to vote BYU down? Let me what you are after and I will play along!


----------



## Riverrat77

Who could argue with that? Like the UW game, you'd just have to shake your head in amazement and say... well, they just flat out beat em. No excuses... you can't argue with a scoreboard I guess. :|


----------



## jahan

Huge29 said:


> So, what is your point? You are just forming a hater club with coyoteslayer? You are simply requesting more of the same posts about how the schedule is made years in advance with which you rebut that Texas has a more difficult conference schedule? It looks like a re-run to me guys! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: My eyes get tired reading your posts sometimes. Seriously, what is the point of your post, that we all write the coaches asking them to vote BYU down? Let me what you are after and I will play along!


Why, because it is not in your line of thinking. :shock: :wink: Just razzing you a little. I hope you are putting me in the same category as CS, that hurts.


----------



## buggsz24

Comrade Duck said:


> For the sake of argument, let's say they got to the championship game and won. What would you say then? Would you still discredit a win?
> 
> Shane


IF they did win I wouldn't have a leg to stand on in trying to discredit the victory, I would be very impressed.

I just don't think they have the depth or talent at the skill positions to hang with the top 5-10 teams, but I would love to see proof one way or the other (just to end this debate).


----------



## Comrade Duck

buggsz24 said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of argument, let's say they got to the championship game and won. What would you say then? Would you still discredit a win?
> 
> Shane
> 
> 
> 
> IF they did win I wouldn't have a leg to stand on in trying to discredit the victory, I would be very impressed.
> 
> I just don't think they have the depth or talent at the skill positions to hang with the top 5-10 teams, but *I would love to see proof one way or the other (just to end this debate).*
Click to expand...

I think we all would. I would love to see them get to a BCS bowl and play someone good rather than get screwed like the 04 Ute team.

How many games have you been to this year?

Shane


----------



## Huge29

jahan said:


> Why, because it is not in your line of thinking. :shock: :wink: Just razzing you a little. I hope you are putting me in the same category as CS, that hurts.


Sorry, that was a low blow to be with CS :mrgreen: :mrgreen: but it was not directed to you, rather towards the originator of the thread.


----------



## buggsz24

Comrade Duck said:


> How many games have you been to this year?
> 
> Shane


I've been at all of the home games, and have tickets to the rest of the regular season games. Though I will be missing UNLV while I'm in TX to watch the horns play OSU.


----------



## buggsz24

Huge29 said:


> Sorry, that was a low blow to be with CS :mrgreen: :mrgreen: but it was not directed to you, rather towards the originator of the thread.


Now I'm offended. I haven't gone into any incoherent rambling about maxi balls. Did you smell liquor or cheap women on me ?


----------



## Comrade Duck

buggsz24 said:


> I've been at all of the home games, and have tickets to the rest of the regular season games. Though I will be missing UNLV while I'm in TX to watch the horns play OSU.


I think you like the Cougars of "Breed'um Young" more than you are letting on. I can think of a lot of different things I would rather do on a Saturday afternoon than spend it watching a team play that I don't even like.

Shane


----------



## buggsz24

maybe..... I've said it before, I really don't hate the cougars. Its annoyance with the fans who talk of a championship quality team every time they beat up a bad team or a very bad team. 

Besides: 
a. the tickets are free
b. the seats are good
c. I like football at any level 
d. I have family: in the stands, on the sideline and in the game

I do own a Y and 9ers helmet signed by steve young, (just don't tell pro)


----------



## Comrade Duck

buggsz24 said:


> maybe..... I've said it before, I really don't hate the cougars. Its annoyance with the fans who talk of a championship quality team every time they beat up a bad team or a very bad team.
> 
> Besides:
> a. the tickets are free
> b. the seats are good
> c. I like football at any level
> d. I have family: in the stands, on the sideline and in the game
> 
> I do own a Y and 9ers helmet signed by steve young, (just don't tell pro)


I new you weren't all that bad. Who are your family members that play?

Shane


----------



## buggsz24

Comrade Duck said:


> I new you weren't all that bad. Who are your family members that play?


Dallas and Matt are both on the O line, Lance Jr. played O line and center (played for the seahawks for a little bit), Houston has signed and will be playing O line after his mission. Lance Sr. played as a lineman line and has coached there for the past 25+ years, and his younger brother rob also played on the line.

Not quite the family you would expect a longhorn to marry into, huh :?


----------



## Comrade Duck

buggsz24 said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new you weren't all that bad. Who are your family members that play?
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas and Matt are both on the O line, Lance Jr. played O line and center (played for the seahawks for a little bit), Houston has signed and will be playing O line after his mission. Lance Sr. played as a lineman line and has coached there for the past 25+ years, and his younger brother rob also played on the line.
> 
> Not quite the family you would expect a longhorn to marry into, huh :?
Click to expand...

I was going to guess that. They're the only Coach/player relationship that I could come up with.

Their sister has a football blog that I like to check out every once in awhile.

I don't think they felt threatened with you marrying into the family. BYU leads the head to head series between the two teams.

Shane


----------



## buggsz24

Comrade Duck said:


> Their sister has a football blog that I like to check out every once in awhile.
> 
> I don't think they felt threatened with you marrying into the family. BYU leads the head to head series between the two teams.
> 
> Shane


Brit married a cougar, but I will be damned if i can pronounce his name, let alone spell it.

I've lobbied for a match up for the last ten years, apparently they are a little too comfortable with the current wining steak.


----------



## Huge29

buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that was a low blow to be with CS :mrgreen: :mrgreen: but it was not directed to you, rather towards the originator of the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm offended. I haven't gone into any incoherent rambling about maxi balls. Did you smell liquor or cheap women on me ?
Click to expand...

True that, that was low, so, when are you sending me those UNLV tickets? I just know that that is the game that is going to put us over the top :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> I do own a Y and 9ers helmet signed by steve young, (*just don't tell pro*)


 *\-\*


----------



## Guest

buggsz24 said:


> According to CBS sportsline the cougars have the weakest schedule of all the top 25 teams. Just to clarify here, these rankings are games played to date and do not factor future wins/losses.
> 
> Utes: 12
> BYU: 111


This only takes into account the first four games of the season, and yes, without question BYU's first four opponents are definitely not doing them any favors with win quality. Utah definitely has the higher quality wins so far but BYU will have a chance to catch up once they start getting into conference play where they have the same opponents but where BYU will face the toughest conference opponents on the road (TCU and Utah) while Utah has both of them at home (TCU and BYU). Remember that SoS rankings take into account whether you play an opponent on the road or at home so BYU will earn more points than Utah for conference schedule strength. Of course, it all depends on how their opponents fare the rest of the season, but I am guessing that Utah's SoS will be somewhere in the 40-50 range by the end of the season, and BYU will be in the 60-70 range. Neither one is anything to brag about. But remember BYU is ranked high because they own the nation's longest winning streak stretching back into last season so their ranking is not based on this season alone. If it were they would be back by Fresno State. They have not lost since their loss to Tulsa last year, and they have won 26 of the last 30 games they have played, and voters are impressed by that. It is actually eerily similar to 1984.


----------



## buggsz24

WeakenedWarrior said:


> It is actually eerily similar to 1984.


BYU will be lucky to get into the 70's if Utah and TCU don't win out, UCLA and Washington have already excluded themselves from the conversation.


----------



## Guest

Yes, for SoS purposes, BYU needs Utah and TCU to be strong. They don't need them to get into the BCS though. They just need to be undefeated and they will get in.


----------



## buggsz24

BYU moved up over the weekend to 118. 

Of note: BYU's 118 is the highest S.O.S. in the top 25, average S.O.S. of top ten teams without the Y included 44.


----------



## Guest

BYU is not the only highly ranked team right now with a low early season SoS:

#4 LSU = 103
#7 Texas Tech = 95
#11 Florida = 93
#17 Oklahoma State = 106

All of these teams, including BYU, will climb in SoS as they go through their conference schedule. The MWC finished 8-4 against the BCS this year and BYU faces the toughest MWC teams on the road so that will help. I predict they will finish somewhere in the middle of division 1 teams for SoS, similar to the '04 Utes. Ute fans ragging on BYU's SoS this year need to remember this. The best team they beat was an unranked 7-5 Texas A&M. If TCU and Utah cooperate BYU will have a chance this year to beat two ranked 9+ win teams, both on the road. And I am still hopeful UCLA can get to 6 wins, including a win against Oregon State in Pasadena.


----------



## buggsz24

To compare yourself to those 4 teams shows just how high you are. BYU will be lucky to end up -30 in SOS on any of those teams.

Arguing about this is pointless, as was this thread, only the seasons end will bring certainty to the discussion.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> You are just forming a hater club with coyoteslayer?


Don't compare me to crazy BugZ


----------



## Guest

buggsz24 said:


> To compare yourself to those 4 teams shows just how high you are. BYU will be lucky to end up -30 in SOS on any of those teams.
> 
> Arguing about this is pointless, as was this thread, only the seasons end will bring certainty to the discussion.


Weren't you the one who started this thread? And isn't about Utah vs. BYU schedule strength? And where did I say that BYU would end up close to those schools in SoS? I explicitly stated that I thought they would end up with a *middle of the D1 pack* SoS, which is where Utah ended up in '04. I never said they would have an elite SoS, only that it would improve when they got into conference play. Try reading someone's comments before you fire back some snide comment about being "high". :roll:


----------



## buggsz24

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Weren't you the one who started this thread? And isn't about Utah vs. BYU schedule strength?


I said arguing about it isn't going to get us anywhere, for some reason FACTS don't seem to sway the die hard cougars any closer to reality.



WeakenedWarrior said:


> And where did I say that BYU would end up close to those schools in SoS?


Right here:


WeakenedWarrior said:


> BYU is not the only highly ranked team right now with a low early season SoS:
> 
> #4 LSU = 103
> #7 Texas Tech = 95
> #11 Florida = 93
> #17 Oklahoma State = 106


The difference between those schools any you, they both play in the two toughest conferences around. BYU's game at TCU might not even be top a top 25 team. And IF they beat Utah it would be their only ranked opponent of the year. That will not get you into the middle of the pack.

BYU historically finishes 70+ in SOS, which by the way is not middle of the pack.

Now your team in the SEC or the Big 12, that's middle of the pack.


----------



## Guest

buggsz24 said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you the one who started this thread? And isn't about Utah vs. BYU schedule strength?
> 
> 
> 
> I said arguing about it isn't going to get us anywhere, for some reason FACTS don't seem to sway the die hard cougars any closer to reality.
Click to expand...

And they don't sway die-hard Cougar haters either.



buggsz24 said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where did I say that BYU would end up close to those schools in SoS?
> 
> 
> 
> Right here:
> 
> 
> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> BYU is not the only highly ranked team right now with a low early season SoS:
> 
> #4 LSU = 103
> #7 Texas Tech = 95
> #11 Florida = 93
> #17 Oklahoma State = 106
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are still ignoring the rest of my post. I only pointed out those teams to make the point that these early season SOS scores MEAN NOTHING! The fact that these big name programs can have a low early season SOS proves that point. I NEVER said BYU's SOS would be comparable to them at the end of the season. I said that it would be middle of the D1 pack, comparable to where the '04 Utes finished in SOS.



buggsz24 said:


> BYU historically finishes 70+ in SOS, which by the way is not middle of the pack.


There are 119 D1 teams: 119 / 2 = 59.5. Anything between 50-70 can be considered "middle of the pack". We will have to wait and see where BYU finishes. Their conference schedule will help their SOS significantly, but they need TCU and Utah to finish strong as well. This is all I was saying in my comment. Its too bad you have to have it broken down for you twice before you can understand it.


----------



## jahan

You make some excellent points WW.


----------



## coyoteslayer

You make an excellent point Jahan


----------



## jahan

As well as you do Yote...... ahhhhh who the hell am I kidding, you suck. :mrgreen: :wink: :lol: -^|^- -/|\- -^|^- -/|\- -/|\- -^|^- -/|\- -BaHa!- :rotfl: -_O-


----------



## coyoteslayer

> ahhhhh who the hell am I kidding, you suck.


Thanks for those wonderful kind words.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

-/|\- -/O_-


jahan said:


> As well as you do Yote...... ahhhhh who the hell am I kidding, you suck. :mrgreen: :wink: :lol: -^|^- -/|\- -^|^- -/|\- -/|\- -^|^- -/|\- -BaHa!- :rotfl: -_O-


----------



## coyoteslayer

I just purchased a tag on the DWR website that says I can harvest one Jahan. It should be a fun hunt. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> I just purchased a tag on the DWR website that says I can harvest one Jahan. It should be a fun hunt. :lol: :lol:


Do I get any of the revenue off of this tag? I think it is a fair question. There was a lot of girls trying to tag me back in the day, -()/>- -()/- -/O_- yeah right! :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

jahan said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased a tag on the DWR website that says I can harvest one Jahan. It should be a fun hunt. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I get any of the revenue off of this tag? I think it is a fair question. There was a lot of girls trying to tag me back in the day, -()/>- -()/- -/O_- yeah right! :mrgreen: :wink:
Click to expand...

Is it an any weapon hunt? I think you can outrun him jahan.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Is it an any weapon hunt? I think you can outrun him jahan.


Im deadly at 1200yds because I can hit a milk jug at that range with a new gun, but I don't shoot that far on big game. I have heard Jahan is a midget so 1200yds is ok for a midget.


----------



## GaryFish

Did you get the required fur bearer permit as well?


----------



## coyoteslayer

Oh I better buy that really quick since Tree said hes very hairy. DNA says he's a cross beween a spotted skunk and a troll.


----------



## buggsz24

WeakenedWarrior said:


> And they don't sway die-hard Cougar haters either.


Have you shown me any FACTS that support BYU's current position in the top ten, thought not.



buggsz24 said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where did I say that BYU would end up close to those schools in SoS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still ignoring the rest of my post. I only pointed out those teams to make the point that these early season SOS scores MEAN NOTHING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That where your lost. As the season comes to an end and they (BCS) starts comparing the undefeated and the one loss teams, your SOS will be your Achilles heel.
> 
> 
> 
> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 119 D1 teams: 119 / 2 = 59.5. Anything between 50-70 can be considered "middle of the pack". We will have to wait and see where BYU finishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Middle of the pack is 59.5, nothing more nothing less. The seventy number I threw out was an average over the past eight years, with the exception of 2004, 2003 BYU hasn't had a SOS anywhere near middle of the pack.


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh I better buy that really quick since Tree said hes very hairy. DNA says he's a cross beween a spotted skunk and a troll.


Not hairy anymore, tree was kind enough to wax me from head to toe, painful, but I am a sexy beast now. :mrgreen: 8) I am like a freaking mongoose, I will come at you like spider monkey. 8)


----------



## GaryFish

Just heard on the radio:

"Beehive Bailbonds. A Proud sponsor of University of Utah Athletics."


----------



## coyoteslayer

You must be close friends. I would never do that. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

buggsz24 said:


> Have you shown me any FACTS that support BYU's current position in the top ten, thought not.


They own the nation's longest winning streak and the media right now thinks they have a good team. That is why they are in the top ten. No one is arguing it is because of their schedule.



buggsz24 said:


> That where your lost. As the season comes to an end and they (BCS) starts comparing the undefeated and the one loss teams, your SOS will be your Achilles heel.


Still ignoring my point. I never disputed this. Their SOS won't get them into a BCS bowl but going undefeated will. Same as the '04 Utes.



buggsz24 said:


> Middle of the pack is 59.5, nothing more nothing less.


So if you are 59 or 61 you are not "middle of the pack"? That 119 / 2 figure was misleading I guess. I am not talking about a statistical median. If you break the 119 D1 teams down into top, bottom and middle segments than you would have ranges of roughly 1-39, 40-79, 80-119. BYU will probably have an SOS in that middle range by season's end. That is what I mean by "middle of the pack". I am not trying to argue that is good. Its not. Their SOS will be average at best, poor at worst. But the fact still remains that IF they are still undefeated at season's end they will own the nation's longest winning streak with 22 straight wins, will be ranked in the top 12, and they WILL get a BCS invitation. GUARANTEED. The only thing that is in question is whether or not they can go undefeated. Only time will tell.


----------



## buggsz24

An interesting bit of fuel to the fire: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3629362


----------



## orvis1

buggsz24 said:


> An interesting bit of fuel to the fire: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3629362


Interesting.... I guess that settles it then, the Utes have a stronger schedule to this point. So if we pull an alabama and back out of the last game and say schedule nothern IA we are in the BCS and take the cougars spot.....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

GaryFish said:


> Just heard on the radio:
> 
> "Beehive Bailbonds. A Proud sponsor of University of Utah Athletics."


Yeah!


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> Just heard on the radio:
> 
> "Beehive Bailbonds. A Proud sponsor of University of Utah Athletics."


Apparently Beehive Bailbonds is classy enough to avoid all the sexual assault cases in Provo, otherwise the Cougars would have had a "new" sponsor.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

A classy bail-bondsman, oxymoronic.


----------



## HOGAN

did u leave out a m?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

HOGAN said:


> did u leave out a m?


What'd you do, learn humor from coyoteslayer? :shock:


----------



## HOGAN

:lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> What'd you do, learn humor from coyoteslayer?


Well I would hate for him to learn from a dull/boring bald headed tree who takes a crap on a trail at night so all the other hunters step in his gutbomb mess.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Huh? -_O-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Huh? -_O-


----------



## coyoteslayer

You know the story :lol: Don't say HUH??? The moral of the story is don't hike on the same trails as Treehugger or you might find yourself deep in s-h-**


----------

